# camera house photo friday



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Camera House (a camera retailer here in Oz) has a weekly competition - Photo Friday where they nominate a theme and you can submit 2 images on that theme with prizes ranging from accessories to point and shoot cameras.
This weeks theme was Children's Toys
My 2 entries: shot with 70-300mm lens for DoF


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

They are great shots, ZCM. A great 'commercial' for Lego. I wish you luck. Maybe you will win a decent P&S...:smile:

Is there a website where we can go and vote for them?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent pics Zulu, the 2nd has really caught the action well :grin: - Fingers crossed for you getting the camera :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@ Donald - the pics are judged by Camera House personnel not votes - but thanks for the offer. The comp is run on a Facebook app :grin:

@ WereBo - thanks - one friend won a point and shoot a while back and another won a tripod - got to be in it to win it so they say :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Zulu - You might want to see these.... :grin:

*Link*


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: love 'em :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Well done! I love the second one!! ray:


----------

